# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با MFC و ++Visual C >  بازی تتریس

## gbg

سلام
یه بازی تتریس ساده می خوام برای vc ساده باشه
چندتایی پیدا کردم ولی خیلی شلوغ هستن
من یه چیز ساده می خوام از dx یا چیز های مشابه هم استفاده نکرده باشه
و مفاهیمی مثل نقاشی رو فرم و ... رو آدم راحت ازش یاد بگیره
ممنون

----------


## Nima_NF

اگر دنبال مفاهیم گرافیکی می گردید ، قسمت های مربوط به گرافیک این دو سایت را مشاهده کنید ، برای نوشتن یک بازی در این سطح بسیار عالی و کامل هستند :

http://www.functionx.com/win32/index.htm
http://www.winprog.org/tutorial/

----------


## gbg

خوب در مورد گرافیک مشکلی نیست آلان دیگه
مشکل جدید اینه که تو پروزه mfc برای همین بازی من یک تایمر گذاشتم و ستش هم کردم ولی رویداد ontimer نمی تونم تعریف کنم
کسی از تایمر استفاده کرده؟
البته تو win32 مشکلی ندارم مشکلم تو mfc هستش

----------


## gbg

سلام
بخاطر سوال بالابهم نخندین قبول دارم خیلی گیج زدم نصفه شبی مخم هنگ کرده بود
به هر حال فهمیدم چی کار کرده بودم
حل شد مشکل

----------

